# New fishing yak.



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

So I'm looking into getting a new yak. Currently have a sit in style, it gets the job done but I want something with more room and that I can stand up and fish in. I'm looking in the 600-800 range, if anyone has some ideas go ahead and post. I will be keeping my old one as a back up or if someone wants to go with me. Tnks 

Burgundy


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

I think stand up is a state of mind. I saw a vid of a guy standing fishing in a sit in. A little wobbly but he was doing it. Might have to go a few hundred more to have a stable one. A no frills Ride 115 $1060 is very stable can up grade the seat later if you want. Lure 115 a little more money but already has a good seat. Bass Pro Ascends are stable once above 12 ft and proly the cheapest. If you can figure what you want can order on line. The big shops that sell usually have free shipping and no tax save a little there to get a better boat


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Mr Burgundy said:


> So I'm looking into getting a new yak. Currently have a sit in style, it gets the job done but I want something with more room and that I can stand up and fish in. I'm looking in the 600-800 range, if anyone has some ideas go ahead and post. I will be keeping my old one as a back up or if someone wants to go with me. Tnks
> 
> Burgundy


For the money you are willing to spend, you can probably do better than this, but I bought this one at Dunham's about 3 years back for $349 on one of their Monday Door Buster deals. I think they sell them for about $499.00 most days. Future Beach Angler 144. Dihedral hull makes it very steady. A bit heavy at 62 lbs, but I can still heave it on top of the van with a bit of effort. Only thing I want to do is put a better seat in it.
View attachment 222108


http://www.paddling.net/Reviews/showReviews.html?prod=3390


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Bump, this will be purchased pretty soon


----------



## Janehal (May 1, 2003)

When you get old, and I am there, you will look at the seat before anything else..............also adjustable foot rests.


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

Also if you waited this long. Bass Pro usually runs a sale just before Christmas time. Give Summit sports in Brighton a call. They have demo days. Possible get a Ride 115 demo and save some bucks. A thing about the bigger companies they have fishing teams.will pay a little for that. But they get all kinds of feedback and use it to make there boats better for fishing


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm thinking about the fs128t. Anyone have it or have feedback?


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Check the Field and Stream "Shadowcaster". Heavy boat but nice ride for the money.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

stickman1978 said:


> Check the Field and Stream "Shadowcaster". Heavy boat but nice ride for the money.


Tnks for the lead, however I've read to many reports of people have quality issues as well as leaks from a soft hull. Still leaning towards the fs128t from Bass pro


----------



## gillhunter (Apr 23, 2010)

longer yaks and fishing yaks are heavier and can be cumbersome. I bought a cheap old town 8ft from Dunhams, added tons of strapping, water plug, rod holder mount in front, rod holders behind seat, anchor post, and paddle holder clip. 8ft and no extra tons of "features" = = very lightweight, fast, and maneuverable for the rivers; did well on the little manistee for instance!

if you want to fish small lakes, just get a canoe and do it up, much cheaper and can carry more people and stuff


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Mr Burgundy said:


> a soft hull.


What do you mean by this?


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

The plastic used is soft and can be gouged very easily.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

gillhunter said:


> longer yaks and fishing yaks are heavier and can be cumbersome. I bought a cheap old town 8ft from Dunhams, added tons of strapping, water plug, rod holder mount in front, rod holders behind seat, anchor post, and paddle holder clip. 8ft and no extra tons of "features" = = very lightweight, fast, and maneuverable for the rivers; did well on the little manistee for instance!
> 
> if you want to fish small lakes, just get a canoe and do it up, much cheaper and can carry more people and stuff


I could not disagree more. You cannot dismiss the laws of physics, long and narrow paddles better than short and fat. I can paddle my 16 foot solo canoe upstream, try doing that in a 10 footer, let alone an 8 footer. I listen to a lot of guys that have paddled for six months and are experts, but I could not ignore this one. I am glad you enjoy your 8 footer, but I would not want any uneducated person to think that a short sit in will make a better fishing craft than something a bit longer. I bought my son a twelve footer, and would not recommend anything shorter for a man.
Good luck, have fun, I wish you well
Wow, I just reread the post, and anchor on an eight footer? I hope you have a knife on your PFD, and a belt on your waders.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Yeah the one I'm looking at is 12'8. So that's one pro so far


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Mr Burgundy said:


> So I'm looking into getting a new yak. Currently have a sit in style, it gets the job done but I want something with more room and that I can stand up and fish in. I'm looking in the 600-800 range, if anyone has some ideas go ahead and post. I will be keeping my old one as a back up or if someone wants to go with me. Tnks
> 
> Burgundy





Mr Burgundy said:


> So I'm looking into getting a new yak. Currently have a sit in style, it gets the job done but I want something with more room and that I can stand up and fish in. I'm looking in the 600-800 range, if anyone has some ideas go ahead and post. I will be keeping my old one as a back up or if someone wants to go with me. Tnks
> 
> Burgundy


Not a pro replying here. I recently purchased a yak, first ever. I wanted one that could haul myself, a little camping gear and some fishing stuff. The craft would be used on moderate flowing rivers, inland lakes, and the upper end of Lake St. Clair and its channel system. I paddled a few and researched a lot. I ended up with a Native Ultimate FX12. It is a sit inside style and very open like a canoe.

One thing I would consider if you are purchasing it for fishing and you are serious about your fishing, I would wait till you have enough for a propel type like a Native Slayer, Ultimate Propel, or Hobie with Mirage. Those craft with those systems, especially the Propel drive, make boat positioning, and maintaining that position much more effective. I know a cheap anchor helps with this, but nothing like sneaking up to a dock, shooting off a few casts, then moving on. They are pricey though and probably require a bit more depth under the hull to use.

Good luck!


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Yeah the one I'm looking at is 12'8. So that's one pro so far


I noticed you are in Livonia. I do not know if you have been to Kayak Korral in Saline, but they have an impressive selection and are very knowledgeable paddlers. At the very least see Kevin over at Westland RV Center, I do not think you could get into new Prowler 13 for your budget, but I think he has a limited amount of used kayaks. He is a kayak fisherman. If you want to blow up the budget there are two Hobie Pro Angler kayaks for sale on kayakfishthegreatlakes.com, a 2010 and a 2015. While the PA is not my cup of tea they are impressive. I have been out on some pretty snotty water with a few guys. Those PA's really handle some rugged conditions. BTW, both those guys just purchased different PA's, guys that have them love them. I am pretty sure the 2010 is available on this site.
Good luck, I hope I was not to big an a__ in my first post


----------



## Jim_MI (Jul 9, 2012)

fisheater said:


> If you want to blow up the budget there are two Hobie Pro Angler kayaks for sale on kayakfishthegreatlakes.com, a 2010 and a 2015. While the PA is not my cup of tea they are impressive. I have been out on some pretty snotty water with a few guys. Those PA's really handle some rugged conditions. BTW, both those guys just purchased different PA's, guys that have them love them. I am pretty sure the 2010 is available on this site.
> Good luck, I hope I was not to big an a__ in my first post


Thanks for the shout-out, Fisheater. Yes, the Hobie PA's are above the stated budget in this case, and YES they are definitely worth it! I know a good number of kayak anglers who migrated to pedal-drive from traditional yaks, but nobody who went the other way. They are just magnificent fishing platforms. The PA's hold value well, so spending a little more on a used one can be offset when you sell it. Trouble is, the guys who sell their PA's are usually doing so to buy a new one. That's why my 2010 PA14 is currently listed for sale on this forum and CL. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## perchoholic (Dec 29, 2010)

Ascend FS128T love this ride!! You will too
View attachment 226741


----------



## gillhunter (Apr 23, 2010)

fisheater said:


> I could not disagree more. You cannot dismiss the laws of physics, long and narrow paddles better than short and fat. I can paddle my 16 foot solo canoe upstream, try doing that in a 10 footer, let alone an 8 footer. I listen to a lot of guys that have paddled for six months and are experts, but I could not ignore this one. I am glad you enjoy your 8 footer, but I would not want any uneducated person to think that a short sit in will make a better fishing craft than something a bit longer. I bought my son a twelve footer, and would not recommend anything shorter for a man.
> Good luck, have fun, I wish you well
> Wow, I just reread the post, and anchor on an eight footer? I hope you have a knife on your PFD, and a belt on your waders.


For 8 years my 8 footer has cleared a lot of tight log jams with ease on small streams. I prefer less weight of the craft.


----------

